# 2022 price guide



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Happy to share info on specific items


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'd be curious to know what they say about a 1978 Traynor YGM3 Mark III.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

colchar said:


> I'd be curious to know what they say about a 1978 Traynor YGM3 Mark III.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool! I've been a VG subscriber for many years, but can't recall ever seeing a listing for a Traynor amp in the monthly price listing, which is admittedly a small sample and not intended to be exhaustive.

What's nice about these guides is that they also provide years-of-production info.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Hmm, how about a 1969 Ovation tornado? And under ovation a Connecticut USA built shallow bowl Custom Elite? Thank you !!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Stephenlouis said:


> Hmm, how about a 1969 Ovation tornado? And under ovation a Connecticut USA built shallow bowl Custom Elite? Thank you !!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

1996 Anderson Hollow T, maple neck, standard medium frets? I was also a subscriber for many years and watched it get bigger and bigger, not sure what size it is now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> 1996 Anderson Hollow T, maple neck, standard medium frets? I was also a subscriber for many years and watched it get bigger and bigger, not sure what size it is now.


The page size is now only a little bigger than Guitar Player. They went glossy and full colour a few years back. Quality hasn't declined though.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> 1996 Anderson Hollow T, maple neck, standard medium frets? I was also a subscriber for many years and watched it get bigger and bigger, not sure what size it is now.


Nada "vintage"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I may as well get in too before you get fed up with flipping pages. lol
'93 G&L Legacy Bass.
It was rebranded as the LB-100 because of trademark issues. Not expecting a high value, just wondering if the name carries any.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 389271



Awesome, thank you.

I paid $650 (well actually I traded something for which I had paid $650) for mine which is just $25 above the low end listed there. It is in great shape cosmetically, and Rob at Redx Amps has it right now.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

laristotle said:


> I may as well get in too before you get fed up with flipping pages. lol
> '93 G&L Legacy Bass.
> It was rebranded as the LB-100 because of trademark issues. Not expecting a high value, just wondering if the name carries any.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

2002 Baker B1? Maybe not vintage enough.

What do they show for 82-84 62 reissue Strats from the Fullerton factory.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> 2002 Baker B1? Maybe not vintage enough.
> 
> What do they show for 82-84 62 reissue Strats from the Fullerton factory.





Sneaky said:


> 2002 Baker B1? Maybe not vintage enough.
> 
> What do they show for 82-84 62 reissue Strats from the Fullerton factory.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

How about a 66' Fender Mustang? 
1980's Fender Super Champ? Thanks..


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice service. Thank you. USD I assume? Recent, 2017-8, G&L L-2000 bass, curious if they show options.

_edit_ I also have an early SuperChamp and would be interested.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

WCGill said:


> 1996 Anderson Hollow T, maple neck, standard medium frets? I was also a subscriber for many years and watched it get bigger and bigger, not sure what size it is now.


Thank-you Alan. How does it feel to be the most popular guy on the board?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> ...I had paid $650 for mine which is just $25 above the low end listed there.


And keep in mind, the guide is in US dollars.


----------



## ook ook (Jun 3, 2021)

colchar said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> 
> I paid $650 (well actually I traded something for which I had paid $650) for mine which is just $25 above the low end listed there. It is in great shape cosmetically, and Rob at Redx Amps has it right now.


I imagine in the GTA where Traynors are plentiful, the prices may be a little lower than written in the guide. Also, yeah that is USD. $625 USD is roughly $800 CAD and I don't really see many of those amps going for that much. $650's probably about right, at least in my mind.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

What about a Hagstrom Scanbass 1978

Thanks


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Buzz said:


> How about a 66' Fender Mustang?
> 1980's Fender Super Champ? Thanks..


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> Thank-you Alan. How does it feel to be the most popular guy on the board?


🙂 information is good and i need to rack up the points


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

That's a nice service to offer 

That being said, price assessments in the "Blue Book" and other variations are generally garbage 
They don't reflect the markets and don't take multiple other factors into account


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

keto said:


> Nice service. Thank you. USD I assume? Recent, 2017-8, G&L L-2000 bass, curious if they show options.
> 
> _edit_ I also have an early SuperChamp and would be interested.


Yes US $.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Pierrafeux said:


> What about a Hagstrom Scanbass 1978
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, cool, thanks for doing this. What does it say a 1968 Princeton Reverb is worth?

And out of curiousity, does it have any info on 1983/1984 Squier Precision Basses?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> And keep in mind, the guide is in US dollars.


I was forgetting about that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ook ook said:


> I imagine in the GTA where Traynors are plentiful, the prices may be a little lower than written in the guide. Also, yeah that is USD. $625 USD is roughly $800 CAD and I don't really see many of those amps going for that much. $650's probably about right, at least in my mind.



I'm in the GTA and prices are lower here, but it is nice to know my price wasn't out of whack.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, this is addictive 😎 

How about a 79' Princeton Reverb?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

How much to get my own copy? and from where? lol

My little list:
1963 Gretsch 6120
1967 Gretsch 6123 (Monkees model)
1976 Rickenbacker 360/6 Fireglo


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Griff said:


> Wow, cool, thanks for doing this. What does it say a 1968 Princeton Reverb is worth?
> 
> And out of curiousity, does it have any info on 1983/1984 Squier Precision Basses?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Well, this is addictive 😎
> 
> How about a 79' Princeton Reverb?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> How much to get my own copy? and from where? lol
> 
> My little list:
> 1963 Gretsch 6120
> ...



























Amazon for 55$ or so...you can have this one if we bump into each other during a trade


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Alan. These numbers sound so much more realistic. I just visited Reverb and my same amp (1979 Princeton Reverb) is listed at almost $2,600 bucks!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thanks Alan. These numbers sound so much more realistic. I just visited Reverb and my same amp (1979 Princeton Reverb) is listed at almost $2,600 bucks!


I was going to say the opposite haha. My '68 PR is essentially a blackface, and I would never let it go for anything close to $875-1150 USD.

Thanks a lot @Alan Small


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

1991 Gibson Les Paul Studio?
1977 Ibanez Artist 2681?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Griff said:


> I was going to say the opposite haha. My '68 PR is essentially a blackface, and I would never let it go for anything close to $875-1150 USD.
> 
> Thanks a lot @Alan Small


Not thinking of selling either. The old girl is a "pry from my dead fingers" amp. My biggest concern is that after I'm gone, Maggs will sell it for $50 because it "looks old". 😢

I try to keep a list of the "better stuff" with approximate prices so nobody sells off anything too cheap. An inflated price (ie Reverb) wouldn't help the cause.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Guncho said:


> 1991 Gibson Les Paul Studio?
> 1977 Ibanez Artist 2681?


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey thanks for this.

1988 PRS Classic Electric (or CE-24) ?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Pedro-x said:


> Hey thanks for this.
> 
> 1988 PRS Classic Electric (or CE-24) ?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Pedro-x said:


> Hey thanks for this.
> 
> 1988 PRS Classic Electric (or CE-24) ?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 389410
> 
> View attachment 389409


Neat!

I sold that Ibanez Artist for much less than that but like 15 years ago.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

This is so nice!

1959 LP jr
1964 Sg jr
1971 firemist tele

thanks!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

1979 930 said:


> This is so nice!
> 
> 1959 LP jr
> 1964 Sg jr
> ...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1959 Fender Harvard immaculate condition and totally factory original.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> 1959 Fender Harvard immaculate condition and totally factory original.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> 🙂 information is good and i need to rack up the points





Alan Small said:


> 🙂 information is good and i need to rack up the points


Going on a holiday? The Anderson Hollow T might be named "Tom Anderson". After this I'll throw in the towel, promise. Thanks again Alan.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

WCGill said:


> Going on a holiday? The Anderson Hollow T might be named "Tom Anderson". After this I'll throw in the towel, promise. Thanks again Alan.


Builder not shown


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Could I trouble you for the value of a 1983 Gibson explorer, a Guild True American DC-5 E NT (acoustic), and a Gretsch Brian Setzer (2003) 6120SSU?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Could I trouble you for the value of a 1983 Gibson explorer, a Guild True American DC-5 E NT (acoustic), and a Gretsch Brian Setzer (2003) 6120SSU?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Could I trouble you for the value of a 1983 Gibson explorer, a Guild True American DC-5 E NT (acoustic), and a Gretsch Brian Setzer (2003) 6120SSU?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Allan!
Looks like I'm at break even in values lol...I'll stick to picking stocks lol
OMG I had no idea there were so many explorer variants!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Alan,
Amazing!

Could you do a few for me? '61 SG LP, '61 Hummingbird and a '56 Tele?

Cheers!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hello-many thanks for doing this.

2009 Fender MIM Classic Series Esquire


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

terminalvertigo said:


> Allan,
> Amazing!
> 
> Could you do a few for me? '61 SG LP, '61 Hummingbird and a '56 Tele?
> ...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

rollingdam said:


> Hello-many thanks for doing this.
> 
> 2009 Fender MIM Classic Series Esquire


----------



## soundmandan421 (5 mo ago)

Alan Small said:


> View attachment 389271


This is a UA publication that would not mention Traynor as Traynor was a company formed by Pete Traynor a Long and McQuade (CND MUSIC STORE) shop repair man who started making amps back in the 70's. The Traynor line of amps were not sold or distributed outside of Canada are are pretty much a unknown brand around the world. Although there decent amps because they were not sold on the international market very few people have ever even heard of the amps. This making them fairly inexpensive and not popular as no one knows of them. Traynor gear does not have a lot value because of this.


----------

